# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Κρίσεις πανικού και μετατραυματικό γεγονός

## Katerina2015

Είχα που είχα κρίσεις πανικού γέννησα με καισαρική χωρίς να με έχει πιάσει η νάρκωση ότι χειρότερο έζησα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπορει να ακουστει εξοφρενικο αυτο που θα πω αλλα πολες φορες εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι γιατροι φορουν αυτες τις μασκες για να κανουν γκριματσες χωρις να φαινονται ισως αυτη η δουλεια που κανουν ειναι καπως τρομερη και δυσκολευονται να μεινουν ανεκφραστοι πχ με το ψαλιδι να σε κοβουν.

----------


## Katerina2015

> μπορει να ακουστει εξοφρενικο αυτο που θα πω αλλα πολες φορες εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι γιατροι φορουν αυτες τις μασκες για να κανουν γκριματσες χωρις να φαινονται ισως αυτη η δουλεια που κανουν ειναι καπως τρομερη και δυσκολευονται να μεινουν ανεκφραστοι πχ με το ψαλιδι να σε κοβουν.


Μπορεί αλλά κυρίως φοράνε μάσκες για να μην κολλήσουν κανένα μικρόβιο από τους ασθενείς. Εγώ ένιωσα ναε σφάζουν κανονικά ούρλιαζα ασταμάτητα αναγκαστικά μου κάνανε μετά ολική. Και παραισθήσεις φουλ

----------

